# Air Bags For F-350



## w8n4rut (Mar 1, 2007)

Looking for some advice. I have a 2004 F-350 4X4 P.S. SB ext cab. I installed a leveling kit to bring up the front end and the truck sit great. I have a 2007 31FQBHS Outback and I installed Super Glide in the truck. My question is can I install a set of air bags so the rear does'nt sag. Will the brackets for the Super Glide interfere with the air bag hardware??? Would appreciate any info.

Thanks


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

They may, but they may have resolved the issue. I had an 05 F350 CC SRW had a PullRite SuperGlide 24k and air bags. Dealer had to call PullRite to adjust the hitch a bit as I recall but they got them both on. I didn't use an onboard compressor so we had the fill lines mounted to the corners of each bumper (already a hole there) - worked out great. When I towed the Raptor I was level as could be and headlights were dead on. Just remember to let the air out when not towing or the ride quality sucks!


----------



## rms0726ea (Aug 9, 2006)

I have the superglide hitch with the firestone ride rite air bags. I had the hitch on first then installed the airbags later on. No problem with the installation, just get the air bags that are made for the 5th wheel & goose neck setup.

These are the ones I bought, the photo on the add is incorrect, the airbags actually ride inboard of the springs not inbetween them. They put the same pic on all the adds but it makes in confusing.









1999-2004 Ford F250/F350 2wd & 4wd (will fit with 5th wheel & gooseneck trailers) - "Ride-Rite" (NO-DRILL) air bag helper springs (pair)

http://www.suspensionconnection.com/cgi-bin/suscon/2330.html

I definitely recommend the onboard compressor, easy to install and definitely nice to be able to adjust to the best pressure while driving. Plus you can let the air out at the campground when not hooked up and not have to worry about filling them up when leaving. I like to be able to adjust my headlight angle on the fly when driving at night. Great system and the family stopped complaining about the bumpy Oklahoma roads







.

Have them on for two years now, $ well spent IMO.


----------



## w8n4rut (Mar 1, 2007)

White Buffalo said:


> I have the superglide hitch with the firestone ride rite air bags. I had the hitch on first then installed the airbags later on. No problem with the installation, just get the air bags that are made for the 5th wheel & goose neck setup.
> 
> These are the ones I bought, the photo on the add is incorrect, the airbags actually ride inboard of the springs not inbetween them. They put the same pic on all the adds but it makes in confusing.
> 
> ...


Great info. I'll definitly have to get these.

Thanks


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

White Buffalo said:


> http://www.suspensionconnection.com/cgi-bin/suscon/2330.html[/url



 _THAT'S_ what an "airbag" is???? I had no idea!!!! I know. I know. I could have gone on-line and checked it out for myself a long time ago....but, hey, I admit it - ok? Knowing what an "airbag" really is just hasn't been high on the priority list 

Thanks for the edumacation!!!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

wolfwood said:


> http://www.suspensionconnection.com/cgi-bin/suscon/2330.html[/url



 _THAT'S_ what an "airbag" is???? I had no idea!!!! I know. I know. I could have gone on-line and checked it out for myself a long time ago....but, hey, I admit it - ok? Knowing what an "airbag" really is just hasn't been high on the priority list 

Thanks for the edumacation!!!

[/quote]

What...you thought is was just some person that talked too much?


----------



## rms0726ea (Aug 9, 2006)

wolfwood said:


> http://www.suspensionconnection.com/cgi-bin/suscon/2330.html[/url



 _THAT'S_ what an "airbag" is???? I had no idea!!!! I know. I know. I could have gone on-line and checked it out for myself a long time ago....but, hey, I admit it - ok? Knowing what an "airbag" really is just hasn't been high on the priority list 

Thanks for the edumacation!!!
[/quote]

Well, I was in the same boat 2-3 years ago, thanks to forums like this I have learned alot.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Oregon_Camper said:


> http://www.suspensionconnection.com/cgi-bin/suscon/2330.html[/url



 _THAT'S_ what an "airbag" is???? I had no idea!!!! I know. I know. I could have gone on-line and checked it out for myself a long time ago....but, hey, I admit it - ok? Knowing what an "airbag" really is just hasn't been high on the priority list 

Thanks for the edumacation!!!

[/quote]

What...you thought is was just some person that talked too much? 
[/quote]
Noooooooooo......_that_ would be  - - - uh - - - never mind.....


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

wolfwood said:


> http://www.suspensionconnection.com/cgi-bin/suscon/2330.html[/url



 _THAT'S_ what an "airbag" is???? I had no idea!!!! I know. I know. I could have gone on-line and checked it out for myself a long time ago....but, hey, I admit it - ok? Knowing what an "airbag" really is just hasn't been high on the priority list 

Thanks for the edumacation!!!

[/quote]

What...you thought is was just some person that talked too much?  
[/quote]
Noooooooooo......_that_ would be  - - - uh - - - never mind.....  
[/quote]


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Oregon_Camper said:


> http://www.suspensionconnection.com/cgi-bin/suscon/2330.html[/url



 _THAT'S_ what an "airbag" is???? I had no idea!!!! I know. I know. I could have gone on-line and checked it out for myself a long time ago....but, hey, I admit it - ok? Knowing what an "airbag" really is just hasn't been high on the priority list 

Thanks for the edumacation!!!

[/quote]
What...you thought is was just some person that talked too much?  [/quote]
Noooooooooo......_that_ would be  - - - uh - - - never mind.....  [/quote]
[/quote]


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

wolfwood said:


> http://www.suspensionconnection.com/cgi-bin/suscon/2330.html[/url



 _THAT'S_ what an "airbag" is???? I had no idea!!!! I know. I know. I could have gone on-line and checked it out for myself a long time ago....but, hey, I admit it - ok? Knowing what an "airbag" really is just hasn't been high on the priority list 

Thanks for the edumacation!!!

[/quote]
What...you thought is was just some person that talked too much?  [/quote]
Noooooooooo......_that_ would be  - - - uh - - - never mind.....  [/quote]
[/quote]

[/quote]
Yep, this is the same ol group of airbags i have missed the last few weeks!


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

Sayonara said:


> http://www.suspensionconnection.com/cgi-bin/suscon/2330.html[/url



 _THAT'S_ what an "airbag" is???? I had no idea!!!! I know. I know. I could have gone on-line and checked it out for myself a long time ago....but, hey, I admit it - ok? Knowing what an "airbag" really is just hasn't been high on the priority list 

Thanks for the edumacation!!!

[/quote]
What...you thought is was just some person that talked too much?  [/quote]
Noooooooooo......_that_ would be  - - - uh - - - never mind.....  [/quote]
[/quote]

[/quote]
*Yep, this is the same ol group of airbags i have missed the last few weeks!*[/quote]



Welcome back!!


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

H2oSprayer said:


> http://www.suspensionconnection.com/cgi-bin/suscon/2330.html[/url



 _THAT'S_ what an "airbag" is???? I had no idea!!!! I know. I know. I could have gone on-line and checked it out for myself a long time ago....but, hey, I admit it - ok? Knowing what an "airbag" really is just hasn't been high on the priority list 

Thanks for the edumacation!!!

[/quote]
What...you thought is was just some person that talked too much?  [/quote]
Noooooooooo......_that_ would be  - - - uh - - - never mind.....  [/quote]
[/quote]
[/quote]
*Yep, this is the same ol group of airbags i have missed the last few weeks!*[/quote]


Welcome back!![/quote]

Yes, WELCOME BACK! We missed you. It been like someone had - - I don't don't know - - - let all the air out.


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

wolfwood said:


> http://www.suspensionconnection.com/cgi-bin/suscon/2330.html[/url



 _THAT'S_ what an "airbag" is???? I had no idea!!!! I know. I know. I could have gone on-line and checked it out for myself a long time ago....but, hey, I admit it - ok? Knowing what an "airbag" really is just hasn't been high on the priority list 

Thanks for the edumacation!!!

[/quote]
What...you thought is was just some person that talked too much?  [/quote]
Noooooooooo......_that_ would be  - - - uh - - - never mind.....  [/quote]
[/quote]
[/quote]
*Yep, this is the same ol group of airbags i have missed the last few weeks!*[/quote]


Welcome back!![/quote]

Yes, WELCOME BACK! We missed you. It been like someone had - - I don't don't know - - - let all the air out.
[/quote]
GOOD ONE! I would like to add though that it seems most of the HOT air comes from the north west (Orgeon) Region....


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Sayonara said:


> http://www.suspensionconnection.com/cgi-bin/suscon/2330.html[/url



 _THAT'S_ what an "airbag" is???? I had no idea!!!! I know. I know. I could have gone on-line and checked it out for myself a long time ago....but, hey, I admit it - ok? Knowing what an "airbag" really is just hasn't been high on the priority list 

Thanks for the edumacation!!!

[/quote]
What...you thought is was just some person that talked too much?  [/quote]
Noooooooooo......_that_ would be  - - - uh - - - never mind.....  [/quote]
[/quote]
[/quote]
*Yep, this is the same ol group of airbags i have missed the last few weeks!*[/quote]


Welcome back!![/quote]

Yes, WELCOME BACK! We missed you. It been like someone had - - I don't don't know - - - let all the air out.
[/quote]
GOOD ONE! I would like to add though that it seems most of the HOT air comes from the north west (Orgeon) Region.... 
[/quote]
NO DOUBT!!!!


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

You realize with all the quoting, Wolfies post is or has 11 of the 15 total posts in this thread


----------



## nynethead (Sep 23, 2005)

Back to the real topic, I justy picked up the firestone air bags for my chevy from performance products $229.80 with free shipping.


----------



## Paul and Amy (Jul 8, 2007)

Now, back to the topic discussion of truck/camper air bags for serious interested parties, not self made wind bags.







Anyone have any further information on truck/camper air bags, and how did you get free shipping.


----------



## OutbackPM (Sep 14, 2005)

nynethead said:


> Back to the real topic, I justy picked up the firestone air bags for my chevy from performance products $229.80 with free shipping.


 nynethead, I notice you have the same truck as me and you have air bags on it. I looked up the Lerado 30BH and it lists the hitch weight as 1510 lb. Have you weighed yours and is it near this number? What ever it is do you think it was necessary to have some sort of lift for the rear suspension?

I have ordered a 5th wheel from Crossroads and have been wondering about the pin weight and whether it is necessary to have additional spring support. I see the choice is air bags, Timbrens(fixed pressure air bag) or Roadmaster springs. There is probably an aditional speing arrangement also but I have not seen those at this point. Did you consider any of these and what did you see as the pros and cons of each?

Thanks


----------



## map guy (Jan 11, 2007)

Firestone 2330 is much cheaper at Summit Racing.
Firestone 2330

Map Guy


----------

